# How do I get my GSD to stop jumping and "biting"?!



## mlynnlescure (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi! I'm new here.. I have a 10 mo shepherd pup. He is pretty well trained and super smart. He follows most basic commands (sit, stay, goes to the door to potty, etc.) but for the life of me I cannot get him to stop jumping on anyone who walks in the door. I also have an issue with "biting." I use this loosely, because its not an aggressive bite, more of a "hey give me attention!" soft play bite... but he does it constantly.. even when I am giving him my full attention. I have tried basic tricks I used to teach him other commands but he's stubborn with this. I've read that it's a dominance thing and I should use stern, short commands like "NO" and "STOP" but that hasn't worked... Any tips?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Put puppy on a leash, step on it when you sense he will jump.
As for the biting... there is a reason GSD pups are called land sharks and fuzzygators.
This is not dominance, this is a call for play and attention!
Have a tug handy. Play tug, let the pup win. Build his self confidence while strengthening your bond with him.
Remain calm and in control. They are so smart, and feed off our vibes and emotions.
Most importantly, train, train, train, and make sure he gets tired. A tired pup is a good pup.
Enjoy your GSD!


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

You should take classes before it is too late. For you not so much the dog. It's never the puppies fault ya know.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

If he is well behaved, a sharp "no" should do it but if he is mouthy naturally, i.e. Uses it t communicate then show him what he can put in his mouth as a default but I wouldn't play with him with that item. You are trying to get through to him that he can't put his mouth or teeth on you but he can put this in his mouth and then ask for attention.

My guy was about that same age and mouthy when company came over. Not aggressive just "hay, I'm here too". When I corrected him, he defaulted on his own to pick up what ever item was on the floor and prance around for 10 seconds. I think he defaulted to what was acceptable during his landsharking stage.


----------



## mlynnlescure (Mar 14, 2019)

*Thanks!*

Thank you guys so much! You've been very helpful. We switched up our training tactics and have been making sure he gets more outside time whether it is a walk or run around the yard and play. He's getting better slowly but surely. Tiring him out can be hard at this age, he is FULL of energy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Repetition is the best and I have done all above but worked the best is getting a ball or now I leave a larger size ball out if knowing guest are coming over and that keeps the excitement at bay. Max is a heavy in your face space invader greeter that know One guest /family or friend cares for- I have not seen one even invite this onslaught of attention. The ball does the trick. Carrying something in their mouth does relieve any excitement. Not that max jumps on me much but I did have surgery and out of the house a few days. I knew I would get a rambunctious greeting with the dogs even When am gone a few hours even 20 minutes lol I get that lol! Max ran grabbed his ball and was so careful around me and did not jump. I noticed he even up went the stairs and gave a hundreds of kisses through the banister rails. It looked to me as if he was being as cautious as he possibly could around me and did not trust himself lol maybe I was looking to much into it but that was first - with the banister rails - I have not seen him do that before. Although I have seen him extra cautious and careful when I had other surgery and he is normally not a gentle dog In the slightest. I did know he knew I had some kind of physical pain. all that repetition and brainstorming pays off it truly does.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Since he knows the basics, I would put him in a down stay as soon as he opens him mouth to bite you. I don't make excuses about the breed or about his current age. His canine elders wouldn't either so he knows. The excuse of the land shark puppy stage has ended some months ago (at around 16 weeks). Biting you and jumping on people is bratty adolescent behavior that needs to be nipped in the butt.
Keep him on leash when others come in the door and enforce a sit-stay. Reward with treats as long as he sits. I have a can with Easy Cheese at the door to enforce and maintain this good behavior even though she is 5 years old. Enjoy him. My breeder calls these young males 'knuckle heads' and not without reason


----------

